# HELP! I can't stop!



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Will somebody take pity on me and help me stop printing out every darn knitting pattern that I am attracted to? I just can't afford to keep buying this paper and ink!!!!!!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

My husband complained about the ink use. Now I just print if I am actually going to knit it.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Save them in your Ravelry library or somewhere on your computer, maybe on a flash drive, and only print if you are going to actually use the pattern


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm guilty as well, I'm going to have to knit faster or stop looking. :-D


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

I admire your "brake system". I don't have one. I'm weak!!!!


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Lol. We are all in the same boat. When we are gone someone will have a Hugh bonfire


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Don't print, put in your favorites then they will be there when you are searching for a new pattern.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I save most of them to my i pad and just print some. I was running out of space and using way too much ink.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I put all the patterns I like in my bookmark tab. If I ever get around to them I will then print them or just knit from the instructions right from the computer.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Ahhh, this is a problem for me too. Here is what I have started doing. 
I have an external hard drive for my computer. Although my computer here at work crashed prior to me backing it up. Silly me. Now I keep it in my purse so I can download directly to the external. I have folders set up for the types of knits, crochet and other crafts that I love. As I see the pattern I can not live without, I download and save it with some key words. IE: who it is for, what is is for, how I could use it.
The cost of an external hard drive depending on the size you buy starts at about 30$. Yet you can get your patterns anytime, anywhere and anyhow you want as long as you have a computer. 
Good luck.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

I know the feeling!!!
I just bought new ink cartridges :shock: and decided to bookmark the patterns I like or make a list of the patterns and where to find them. I figure if I ever finish the projects at hand and need something new I can always go back and find something on Ravelry !!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I save a lot of patterns on my Pinterest boards. It is easy to go to the boards and see the pictures of everything I considered a good pattern. Then I compare them and chose the one that fits my needs the best. 
When I save things on Pinterest I make sure it leads to a pattern. I try to only follow people that post links and not just pictures.


----------



## jbyers (Nov 3, 2013)

I know what you mean I have so many notebooks full of patterns that I have printed over time. I have always had good intentions of making most of them. :lol:


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

TapestryArtist said:


> Will somebody take pity on me and help me stop printing out every darn knitting pattern that I am attracted to? I just can't afford to keep buying this paper and ink!!!!!!


And I have flash drives and drop box and file folders galore bookmarked but..... I still love to read the patterns and sort them and just look through them and plan, while handling all those sheets of paper.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

In order for me to continue my bad habit of printing patterns I want to keep, I went looking on ebay for generic type ink for my printer. I went from paying around $16 for the name brand ink cartridge to around $2 a cartridge. I do like the idea of using a flash drive to store patterns on, sure would take up less space!


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh,how well I understand !!! I have been very careful with that print button -- on a couple occasions I have ended up with 25, yes 25 pages as it prints all the comments as well as the pattern. My husband moved the printer to the down stairs office so if I click print I only learn after the fact what I have done. I am more careful now --


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yikes, 25 pages. Do you have the selection button when you print something? If I highlight just the pattern and click selection instead of print, it prints only the selected highlighted pages. 


MAS said:


> Oh,how well I understand !!! I have been very careful with that print button -- on a couple occasions I have ended up with 25, yes 25 pages as it prints all the comments as well as the pattern. My husband moved the printer to the down stairs office so if I click print I only learn after the fact what I have done. I am more careful now --


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

I have the same affliction - I'm on the "Preferred Customer" list at 2 office supply stores (ink and paper), have a HUGE number of patterns on my computer, AND have about 15 notebooks full of patterns. Ouch!


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

I save them on Pinterest or if they are PDF I save them in my iBooks. You can get iBooks if you have an iPhone or an iPad


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

It's wise to put them in bookmarks, or in Favorites (Ravelry). I put plenty of patterns in those places. It's amazing how many patterns I put in those places, then see them a month later and wonder why on earth I ever thought I liked them.


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

Check out www.swiftink.com. The ink is much less expensive.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I got away from printing everything that caught my eye when I didn't have ink in the printer, and refused to buy any as we were going to be away from home for over 5 months and didn't want it just to dry up from non use, which has happened before. So now I can print again, but what I've done is save things to favorites here, or put it in my ravelry library, or just download things to iBooks or JKnitHDlite here on my iPad. I also put patterns in my reading list. I have been able to either knit directly from the iPad/iPhone or just print a pattern as I need it. Sometimes there are only a few pertinent rows of pattern that need to be followed and I either print that small section or write those few lines out on an index card. e.g. is that I have a shawl on the needles that has 3 rows repeated until I get to XX stitches. I can knit a long time from those 3 rows on an index card


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

NRoberts said:


> Don't print, save to your hard drive. I created "folders" of categories and save them in there.


I do as NRoberts does. I save in folders on my hard drive and go to those folders when I am ready. And, like Gerripho does, I wonder why I have saved some of the ones I have as my taste or desire to knit that style has changed.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

If none of these good methods works for you, there's also Drop Box. It's free, easy to set up, stores your files off your computer so saVes space and eliminates computer crash worries, can be set up in folders any way you want, and is accessible via multiple devices. (Just need Internet.)

But if you just love handling the print-outs, maybe buy stock in office supply company?! :lol:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

TapestryArtist said:


> Will somebody take pity on me and help me stop printing out every darn knitting pattern that I am attracted to? I just can't afford to keep buying this paper and ink!!!!!!


Buy an external hard drive (I have 2 for a total of 2 TB of storage) and save, save, save. Only print out when you're ready to start working.

If you're using a pc, for a pattern that doesn't offer a pdf option, right click on the page, choose print but then look for the word destination below the save button. Click on change and change to 'save as pdf' then save it to your hard drive (the external one). Patterns are safe, accessible, and don't need paper and ink until you really want them to.

graphic enclosed to show you what it looks like. Before you change it to save as pdf, it will show the information for your printer.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I've found a big problem of putting something you like in your bookmarks...that sometimes when you go to get it again, the item you want has moved. Or worse, the website is completely gone.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

Tell you what...I'll discourage you from printing patterns if you will keep me from buying yarn...I found a lot of sock yarn on clearance yesterday at JoAnns. Our new one has 6 aisles of yarn and said more is coming in.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Copy and paste them into Notepad or Wordpad and save them on the computer!! I have a 16 GB flash drive full of patterns!
I pull them up on my screen when knitting and put the cursor at the beginning of each row as I'm doing that particular row...easy peasy!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

what kind of printer you got...I have HP and my ink is 60 dollars for one color and one black...so I only print once in awhile just keep my patterns in a folder and knit with pc in front of me..


----------



## carolejw (May 21, 2011)

Seems a number of us have the same problem. But I solved the printing out problem when I had two 3 inch 3 ring binders filled. I now save them in a folder under my special things. But I agree I like to look through the printed ones and dream about "someday" when I have time to do nothing but knit.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

carolejw said:


> Seems a number of us have the same problem. But I solved the printing out problem when I had two 3 inch 3 ring binders filled. I now save them in a folder under my special things. But I agree I like to look through the printed ones and dream about "someday" when I have time to do nothing but knit.


I've been retired now for 15 years and haven't come to that "someday" yet.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

TapestryArtist said:


> Will somebody take pity on me and help me stop printing out every darn knitting pattern that I am attracted to? I just can't afford to keep buying this paper and ink!!!!!!


Don't print them -- Save them in folders you create just for knitting patterns. You can set up sub-folders for Sweaters, afghans, kid's stuff, however you want to organize.

If you wand to save drive space, use a flash drive as others have suggested.

You can look at it any time and print whenever you N E E D a printed pattern.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Yesterday I replied to the same topic on KP 'Pattern Madness" The same reply applies here...
OMG...here I thought I had some pattern hoarding disease! Seems to be pretty much the norm for us knitters/crocheters. What a relief to know that I'm not the only one. I used to print them on my break and lunch hour when I was working since I don't have a printer at home. Now I'm retired, so I save them to my computer hard drive and then copy them to a thumb drive that I carry in my purse. I've gotten better because now I only print out a copy of a pattern I'm working on at the library or at a friend's house. I'm afraid to get a printer now because I'll be tempted to print out all the free patterns I take a fancy to. LOL!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I've been retired now for 15 years and haven't come to that "someday" yet.


 :thumbup: I would describe myself as semi-retired but I can't see that "someday" coming any time soon!


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 31, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> My husband complained about the ink use. Now I just print if I am actually going to knit it.


Me too. I have three, 3" binders of patterns I printed out years ago that I just found loitering in some storage boxes. Must have been when I was working! Can't afford the ink now on a retiree's fixed income. I save tons on my computer and also in my Ravelry library.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

bobctwn65 said:


> what kind of printer you got...I have HP and my ink is 60 dollars for one color and one black...so I only print once in awhile just keep my patterns in a folder and knit with pc in front of me..


canon cartridges are even more than that!!


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I download patterns to my Kindle fire. It's great. Sometimes I print them sometimes just use them off of the kindle.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

save them on your hard drive or to a thumb drive.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry, too busy printing out my own patterns. :lol:


----------



## Lily2 (Jul 7, 2013)

Darling Hubby said I could not buy another file cabinet for printed out patterns. So now I am saving them to files in my computer. A project for another day, sort out patterns I haven't made, and most likely won't crochet or knit. this will free up lots of space in my file cabinet.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Guilty as charged!! I have binders full. I now try to save them on my flash drive, but still print out patterns that I'm sure I will do shortly (HAH!)


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Put them on a cheap first generation Kindle and knit from the screen.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

ltcmomky said:


> I download patterns to my Kindle fire. It's great. Sometimes I print them sometimes just use them off of the kindle.


Exactly what I do.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

i hear ya!!! i'm always afraid i'm not going to be able to find it again!!!


----------



## paula17 (Oct 17, 2013)

I do the same thing! Now not only do I have a yarn stash, I've also got a pattern stash!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I save all patterns to my computer and only print when I'm ready to start a project. When I'm done I save the pattern and any notes I've made in a 3 ring binder to use again. Ink is just too darn expensive to print everything I like.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

LOL! there is no cure!


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have been doing the same. Patterns all over the place. Running out of ink. downloaded them now I don't print them unless after a week or two I still like them then if I really really am going to make it I will print it out.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I take some time and go through my patterns I have saved on computer and weed them out. Same on Ravelry where I save patterns in my library. I would have to live to be over 300 years old to knit/crochet all the patterns I have saved. Once I print out the pattern, I delete it from the computer. This is just me. All of your suggestions are good ones.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> Save them in your Ravelry library or somewhere on your computer, maybe on a flash drive, and only print if you are going to actually use the pattern


This is what I did. I find that some patterns catch my attention at first, but after a while, I don't seem as enthusiastic as I did at first.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

jinx said:


> I save a lot of patterns on my Pinterest boards. It is easy to go to the boards and see the pictures of everything I considered a good pattern. Then I compare them and chose the one that fits my needs the best.
> When I save things on Pinterest I make sure it leads to a pattern. I try to only follow people that post links and not just pictures.


I have just started the mamoth task of going through my Pinterest boards and deleting pictures with no pattern links or annotating the picture. I've only recently realised that not all pictures link to patterns or to English sites.

I too have a real 'need' to have printed patterns to leaf through. It's so satisfying like sorting and squishing my yarn store. I do try to only print patterns I really like and might one day knit.

I think there is no hope for me. :roll: :?


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

I had to stop printing and get a flash drive (memory stick). even a one with huge memory was far cheaper than a box of paper and ink refills.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

My problem solved itself .
I can't print ......and I can't fix my printer .


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I save all my patterns that I like on my external hard drive. Only print the ones I really like.


----------



## claraine (Jan 26, 2014)

Can't help you there, I'm just as guilty. I stash them in my document section and from there I put them on cd's for "future" use. :-D


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am 60 and 1/2 years old. No way will I live long enough to knit all the patterns that I have collected!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

good luck with stopping


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

you came to the wrong place, honey. This is the enabler's group


----------



## barbie115 (Mar 21, 2014)

Instead of printing them, you can download them and save them in a file. Then print it only if you are going to knit it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Learn to save and organize on the computer. Print just when ready to knit the pattern. (From what my husband tells me. I do the same thing you do.)


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Wish I could! Guilty too! &#128527;


----------



## Regg (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm with you too! They are all in a large notebook waiting their turn. Afraid cyberspace will lose something. Lol


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

RitaLittleCat said:


> And I have flash drives and drop box and file folders galore bookmarked but..... I still love to read the patterns and sort them and just look through them and plan, while handling all those sheets of paper.


ah, yes, that is me too!!
what is really bad........tho I hate to admit........is seeing a pattern I just gotta have, download it, print it, and then.......find that I already had printed it at some time previously!!!
well, that does show that I really really do like the pattern!!!


----------



## patkrin (Jun 23, 2014)

TapestryArtist said:


> Will somebody take pity on me and help me stop printing out every darn knitting pattern that I am attracted to? I just can't afford to keep buying this paper and ink!!!!!!


You can get cloud storage for free through Dropbox. Save your patterns there and even if your computer crashes you still have your patterns. http://www.dropbox.com


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry, there is no cure!


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

You are in a big boat honey so grab a paddle with the rest of us :roll:


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

The price of ink is ridiculous these days. You could set up a file folder on your system and add designated sub folders. I used to print the pattern when I was going to make it but now with the laptop computer I don't even do that. I just pull it up and work from the computer screen.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Whats even'worse is when you print out the pattern and buy yarn to do it!! I keep finding surprises in bags and excellent hiding places! lol


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

This is going to date me. I had file cabinet drawers full of patterns. Then computers came out. Had no way of getting patterns on pc. To make a long story short, when internet came out and patterns were available, I saved new ones on many floppy disks. Then the zip drives came out I saved to them. Then writable CDs came out and I moved patterns to them. Now that scanners are available I have scanned all my "vintage" hard copies and saved to flash drives. Although I still keep my hard copies. What will the next space saving device be?? Each time I move them I do thin them out and get rid of one's I know I will never make.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

lynncarol33 said:


> In order for me to continue my bad habit of printing patterns I want to keep, I went looking on ebay for generic type ink for my printer. I went from paying around $16 for the name brand ink cartridge to around $2 a cartridge. I do like the idea of using a flash drive to store patterns on, sure would take up less space!


Be careful with those ink cartridges. I was using them too and almost ruined my printer. I had to replace the head on it and it wasn't cheap. Now I buy the kind that my printer recommends. Just a word of caution - sometimes cheap gets expensive.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> My husband complained about the ink use. Now I just print if I am actually going to knit it.


I'm one step ahead of hubby... even though I can use my ink as a tax write off.. I dread hearing him say "What?? we need ink already??? " LOL so I curb my printing.. when he isn't around I'll print off some then let it go for a week or two.. then print some more..

I have a "Wait and See" policy... I save it to my desk top.. then wait.. I look at it again later and see if its worth my ink!!!! LOL


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Save them in a PDF on your computer in a file called knit patterns, saves ink, you can look and see what you want to do then print, although the ravelry is a good idea some patterns are no longer able to retrieve after a certain amount of time.



TapestryArtist said:


> Will somebody take pity on me and help me stop printing out every darn knitting pattern that I am attracted to? I just can't afford to keep buying this paper and ink!!!!!!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

You are not alone as you can see from the other KP responses. I copy the pattern (if possible) and store it on MS Word under a file folder "Knit Patterns". Then when I want a particular pattern I just look through them. Saves on paper and ink.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

You just reminded me I need to buy printer ink. I wonder where it all went? :roll:


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Savethe file to print later


----------



## Samidog (May 27, 2014)

Can tell you are. A female no man would admit to his failings.
This little note comes from Surrey England.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

TapestryArtist said:


> Will somebody take pity on me and help me stop printing out every darn knitting pattern that I am attracted to? I just can't afford to keep buying this paper and ink!!!!!!


I'm right there with you. Maybe we need to start a support group. We could call it SPP (Stop Printing Patterns)


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

TapestryArtist said:


> Will somebody take pity on me and help me stop printing out every darn knitting pattern that I am attracted to? I just can't afford to keep buying this paper and ink!!!!!!


Print 'em at the job. Let the company pay for the ink...don't get caught.... :?

:idea: Seriously, it may be better to put them on cd's---Headwear. Scarves. Muffs, Gloves, & Mittens. Man Sweaters. Woman Sweaters. Baby Layettes. Blankies & Pillows. Other Household Stuff., etc.


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

We are doomed I tell you, doomed! Hello, my name is Brenda and I am a Pattern Whore. Do they have a 12 step program for that?


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Honey you are on the wrong blog for this kind of help. LOL Seriously, I save mine on my computer and periodically I download them to a flash drive. Good luck


----------



## vdavis (Mar 17, 2014)

Save them in a folder on your desktop and just print when you are ready to knit.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

I save my patterns to my laptop, then when I want to use them I just read them straight from the laptop.


----------



## chatkat (May 15, 2011)

Oh my! I am glad I am not the only one who feels compelled to print patterns! I am also saving patterns in Ravelry and Pinterest and on my iPad. Now I just need more time to knit since my stash is growing!!!


----------



## jennifer57 (Jan 27, 2011)

buy a ipad mini or a Verizon tablet, and save some patterns on it. that is what I have started doing, I got a micro sd card and it has saved on paper and ink for me. as by the time you buy the ink you can buy a new printer.


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

I save all of my patterns on Pinterest now!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I save most of my patterns on an external hard drive. I print only those that I think I will make soon. Also, when possible, I save them in Ravelry.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

I usually print in "DRAFT" mode and "GRAYSCALE". Saves the color inks. When I knit a project, I have all the info I need to find the pattern again and print in color....


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Save them to your computer. Then when you want to make something, just look it up


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I see so many cute patterns and then force myself to picture how the style would look on a 70 year old grandma. Helps thin them out a lot. Kinda like the time I saw a gorgeous clothing ad with a girl in a field of wildflowers accompanied by a hunk of a man and a horse. Could have bought the dress but where would I get the hunk and the horse to make it look right?


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

Somebody stop me!!!


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds exactly like me, until I discovered Pinterest.
Now I put all my patterns there and also into KP's "My Bookmarks". 
This way they are available when I am ready to actually use them instead of filling binders with patterns that I can't possibly ever get to.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I save paper that's only been printed on one side, flip it over, and put in back in the printer to reuse it. Saves paper but definitely not those costly cartridges!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Pinterest. And when I pin something, I add a note about needle size, yarn weight and if a garment, sizes one can make, cost of pattern if not free. Pinterest is free. Love it. 
Ravelry, I put something I like in my library. 
Occasionally save something to my knitting folder on my hard drive. 
I only print out a pattern when I get ready to make something. And I save used paper that is blank on one side to use for printing patterns. When printing, my computer offers the option of "fast", which uses less ink and "greyscale" which prints in black and white. I couldn't begin to afford to print all the ones in "storage" - and it's so much easier to search for something in Pinterest - has color pictures and easy to access.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Save them to a folder or dropbox and them print when you are ready to make.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Regg said:


> Afraid cyberspace will lose something. Lol


Then you could save them to a flash drive.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Karen L said:


> Be careful with those ink cartridges. I was using them too and almost ruined my printer. I had to replace the head on it and it wasn't cheap. Now I buy the kind that my printer recommends. Just a word of caution - sometimes cheap gets expensive.


This is good to know. I was bummed when they stopped making cartridges refillable.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Under documents I started a folder (knitting) then did subfolders under each item, Scarves,baby items, hats, etc.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

bobctwn65 said:


> what kind of printer you got...I have HP and my ink is 60 dollars for one color and one black...so I only print once in awhile just keep my patterns in a folder and knit with pc in front of me..


Color ink is more expensive that black. You can click "greyscale" and it will print only in black and white.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I now have four 3" binders full of patterns that I've printed out. When will I ever make all of them????Never, but fun to have and wish my needles would move faster.


TapestryArtist said:


> Will somebody take pity on me and help me stop printing out every darn knitting pattern that I am attracted to? I just can't afford to keep buying this paper and ink!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't print the pattern unless I am doing the project right away. I bookmark on my iPad. Whenever I need I can follow from it. 

Urmila jha


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

I do the same thing, but all I do is just keep buying more binders to keep them in. Also keep some in all the before mentioned places.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

TapestryArtist said:


> Will somebody take pity on me and help me stop printing out every darn knitting pattern that I am attracted to? I just can't afford to keep buying this paper and ink!!!!!!


I have a digital subscription with some of my knitting magazines, when I see some patterns that look appealing to me, I'll put the digital subscription in my online knitting folder til I have time to take a better look at the patterns & instructions.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree with the Pinterest Method.

I have categories: Knitting Socks
Knitting Tutorials
Knitting Baby, Toddler ETC. 
I plan to go back and make more categories like: Scarfs and Shawls, hand warmers to include gloves, mittens and fingerless. If it is a raverly pattern I also put it in my library. This method has worked for me. I can look at the info with a tap of the keyboard. I have printed out patterns I am working on. Many of my saved patterns are free.
Sample: http://www.pinterest.com/nancybmurphy/knitting-for-baby-toddlers-etc/


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Just save it on your computer. Print it out if you use it. I have so many I'll never use them in my lifetime.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Without reading all of the replies. Only print the ones you can put a name/occasion and time needed by on. The rest, save up above in your "my pages." Just copy and paste the link and type next to it what it is and what you plan to use it for. Then it is saved and you wont lose it.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Buy an external hard drive (I have 2 for a total of 2 TB of storage) and save, save, save. Only print out when you're ready to start working.
> 
> If you're using a pc, for a pattern that doesn't offer a pdf option, right click on the page, choose print but then look for the word destination below the save button. Click on change and change to 'save as pdf' then save it to your hard drive (the external one). Patterns are safe, accessible, and don't need paper and ink until you really want them to.
> 
> ...


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Buy an external hard drive (I have 2 for a total of 2 TB of storage) and save, save, save. Only print out when you're ready to start working.
> 
> If you're using a pc, for a pattern that doesn't offer a pdf option, right click on the page, choose print but then look for the word destination below the save button. Click on change and change to 'save as pdf' then save it to your hard drive (the external one). Patterns are safe, accessible, and don't need paper and ink until you really want them to.
> 
> graphic enclosed to show you what it looks like. Before you change it to save as pdf, it will show the information for your printer.


Thank you so much for this info. I just printed a pattern from a KP post (the music themed purse) because I couldn't find a way to "save" it to my computer. Now I know how.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I save them all in a knitting folder on my PC and will eventually export them to a flash drive.

I've found it interesting -- when I revisit the patterns I've saved I often find I no longer find them attractive, or I've found a better option, or my skills have improved, etc. 

So, I'm glad I didn't print them, and will just print them when I get ready to knit or crochet them. Also, I can save with the pictures and web site, and just print the directions and still know what it will look like as a reference.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

grandmaof7 said:


> Don't print, put in your favorites then they will be there when you are searching for a new pattern.


beware!! your favourites or bookmark only stores a link. if you wait too long the link may expire or disappear. it has happened to me. I don't know how to save anything but a pdf and that website that is supposed to do that doesn't work on my computer so I was saving non pdf patterns in favourites and book mark at least two of them recently disappeared.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I stopped when my notebook filler with the big rings couldn't hold any more.


----------



## Glendasue (Apr 29, 2011)

I save all my knitting and crocheting patterns on a thumb drive and only print it when I am committed to do the project. I had accumulated a two inch three ring binder with patterns and then one day said...ok this is taking up too much real estate in my house just save it electronically.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Same here. I stash patterns like others stash yarn. I love reading them and fantasizing about making them. I should be good until 2025. LOL! I guess we all have our addictions.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> Save them in your Ravelry library or somewhere on your computer, maybe on a flash drive, and only print if you are going to actually use the pattern


YES!!!!!!

I then download the ones I'm actually working on in my app on my iPad. I use Knit Companion but I'm not supposed to verbalized support for a particular app.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm resolved I'm gonna learn how to put patterns I like in Ravelry. If I can do this, maybe I can quit printing out so many patterns, too. When I don't print, I save them in my computer, taking up valuable storage space. Maybe Ravelry can help me! Thanks for the suggestions.

Another note: if you print the pattern and they later make changes or corrections, you won't know. I've heard that on Ravelry you can update your pattern if they've made corrections. Then you only have to print when you're actually ready to knit that pattern. I'm really gonna try to do this! I've learned so much from this site, I have trouble leaving. Now I've got to sign off and go to my doctor appointment. Boy, I hate anything that takes me away from my knitting or my KP! :roll: :lol:


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

eneurian said:


> beware!! your favourites or bookmark only stores a link. if you wait too long the link may expire or disappear. it has happened to me. I don't know how to save anything but a pdf and that website that is supposed to do that doesn't work on my computer so I was saving non pdf patterns in favourites and book mark at least two of them recently disappeared.


I was also afraid of links disappearing. I copy the pattern and paste it onto a new page in my word processing program. I try to always copy a picture of the finished item. I also copy/paste the actual link into my word document. Plus, when/if I do knit the item, I can put all my notes into the same document. I then save the document into one of my computer knitting folders - baby, adult, afghan, etc. That way, I don't have to worry about the link expiring because I have my own copy. I also back up onto an external hard drive. I have also saved patterns in Ravelry and may get brave enough someday to use the cloud or dropbox. Any PDF patterns I download can also be moved to the appropriate folder, to keep the same type pattern together.


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

Storing patterns on a flash drive is a good idea. But please be aware that flash drives do have a lifespan. They are guaranteed for 3 years. They will probably live longer than that but as some time they will wear out. So make a plan to keep from losing them at that time.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> Save them in your Ravelry library or somewhere on your computer, maybe on a flash drive, and only print if you are going to actually use the pattern


That was my suggestion as we'll. just make sure to save them in the same place. I have my saved patterns EVERYWHERE, some are on my iPhone, some are on my iPad, some are on my computer. It just depends on which device I am using at the time. I'm too lazy to go pick one device to save patterns to, so I just save them wherever I am.


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

TapestryArtist said:


> Will somebody take pity on me and help me stop printing out every darn knitting pattern that I am attracted to? I just can't afford to keep buying this paper and ink!!!!!!


When we owned the office supply store our cheaper cartridges didn't have as much ink in them. Some of them had letters after the numbers such as A, B C. The further down in the alphabet indicated how often the cartridge had been refilled by the manufacturer and with less ink each time and we carried only name brands of cartridges. This was 8 years ago so don't know if this is still true or is more regulated now.


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

If I don't print them and have them to look at I probably would not ever do them any way!!!!


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

I found it cheaper and less storage space for patterns to invest in a 3ton (caught on sale an excellent one at that) external drive that is dedicated to all my patterns, photo's, & YouTube video tutorials... I've literally save hundreds of dollars in ink cartridges... Paper was never a problem for cost because I only use the recycle paper I collect from friends who still work in offices... I don't know when the last time I brought a ream of paper... Only use the ream I have for necessary letters etc... Best thing I'd ever done...


----------



## gdoyle (Oct 12, 2013)

in addition to knitting patterns, i'm also addicted to printing out cooking recipes, even though I don't cook much anymore. you also might check Costco (if there is one in your area) as they do refills of cartridges there and at times have specials on the price.


----------



## susan1948 (Jul 15, 2014)

You could also Pinterest, at least I think you can, I haven't been using it very long myself.


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

I need help, too! I have become addicted to shawls. Have made about 6 and have yarns and patterns for at least 5 more!! Where am I going to wear all these???? I live in an assisted nursing home, and the halls and dining room are ALWAYS cold--even during the summer--because they keep the A/C turned so low! When we complain---because we are sitting most of the time, they tell us it is so the workers can be comfortable while working!! One would think the comfort of the residnts (who are paying for this care) would also need to be considered.

That's my rant for the day. Back to my shawl!!!!

Edited because of spelling errors!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Must be an epidemic!

I copy/paste a pattern to my Word - and that way I can make the fonts and pictures smaller, which also saves a huge amount of ink.

Unless I live to be 10,000 years old I will never get to knit or crochet all the patterns in saved position. When in need of finding a pattern, I go to the Search area of my Word and type in what I've named the item, usually what the designer called it.

Sometimes it's easy to Click on the column heading for Date Modified or Subject for alphabetical - all my items start with Knit - The Miami Shawl - or Crochet - Shawl.

That way I can Search by Knit or Crochet and everything will be alphabetical.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol I printed so many that I broke my printer.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I'm guilty as well, I'm going to have to knit faster or stop looking. :-D


Me too. I can't stop knitting long enough to sort all the patterns I have printed. So far enough to fill a 2 drawer filing cabinet. I put myself on a paper diet.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Can't you just store them on your computer? I don't print mine until I actually want to knit the item. Meanwhile, I have a pattern folder on my laptop with hundreds of downloaded patterns. It's easier to look through them on the computer too.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

I must be the worst! I make 2 copies - one for the notebook and one to store with the yarn I chose for the pattern. When I begin a project, I can use the second copy to mark up during knitting! And neurotically still have a good copy----


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

But surely it's cheaper than paying for patterns!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kanitter (Jan 26, 2014)

I sit by the computer as I knit and read the pattern on the screen.


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> Save them in your Ravelry library or somewhere on your computer, maybe on a flash drive, and only print if you are going to actually use the pattern


Exactly what I was going to suggest. I copy patterns and save them as Word documents or I download the patterns and save them to a file on my computer. If I can't copy and paste or download, I just bookmark the location.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Why not save them on your computer in a folder, or might even be cheaper to buy an external drive., I have one with 1000's of pattern, some bought and a few free patterns.


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> Save them in your Ravelry library or somewhere on your computer, maybe on a flash drive, and only print if you are going to actually use the pattern


Agree. That is the smartest solution. I too was a printing addict when I first started knitting. After filling 3 spiral notebooks I went cold turkey. Have my patterns out in the 'cloud' and organized nicely. I also use Pinterest. Good luck!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

TapestryArtist said:


> Will somebody take pity on me and help me stop printing out every darn knitting pattern that I am attracted to? I just can't afford to keep buying this paper and ink!!!!!!


I have the same problem too...going to have to listen to the others, and save them, and not print them...I have too many patterns that I haven't used yet...and yes, going through toooooo much ink and paper also...Hope I can have will power....


----------



## Glendasue (Apr 29, 2011)

I like your idea of storing a copy with the yarn you used for the project. I am desperately looking for the pattern I used to make what turns out to be my daughter's favorite cowl....I just can't remember nor do I seem to have any yarn left. I've looked through my three thumb drives, now I guess I will have to go into the attic and find the notebook I stored away......oh well.


----------



## smilindeb (Apr 19, 2013)

I feel for you! I have the same problem and have a tub of papers that I keep moving around and used too much ink. A flash drive went on sale and I was talked into saving them all there and it finally has stopped me from printing as much. You're not alone. 
Good luck


----------



## susan1948 (Jul 15, 2014)

I lost a bunch of pictures to a thumb drive that died, so make sure you have some sort of backup



templetb said:


> Storing patterns on a flash drive is a good idea. But please be aware that flash drives do have a lifespan. They are guaranteed for 3 years. They will probably live longer than that but as some time they will wear out. So make a plan to keep from losing them at that time.


----------



## smilindeb (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry didn't mean to give bad advise, never had that problem yet.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Get a 'thumb drive' 'flash drive' or whatever they call the little USB stick in your area. I can file a Lot of patterns on one. Then only print one out when I am really ready to use it. 
Most of the time.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Try saving the patterns to drop box. I use it a lot and only print out the patterns if necessary.


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't even want to think of the number of reams of paper I have gone through printing patterns.


----------



## Emamary (Apr 28, 2013)

I use knitcompanion (iPad app) and drop box. Never have to print a pattern again. It's a great app that allows you to high lite, set up charts with row markers and row counters and a lot more. They have great tutorials and there is support group on RAVELRY to learn how to use it. There is both a free and purchase option so you can try before you by!


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

Glendasue said:


> I like your idea of storing a copy with the yarn you used for the project. I am desperately looking for the pattern I used to make what turns out to be my daughter's favorite cowl....I just can't remember nor do I seem to have any yarn left. I've looked through my three thumb drives, now I guess I will have to go into the attic and find the notebook I stored away......oh well.


On my computer, under my knit folders, I have a folder marked "Patterns I have made". I usually put a copy of the pattern I made in there, so if I want to make it again, I can find it easily.

I also have a folder marked "Patterns I would like to make" and put a copy of the patterns that I think I'm most likely to make next in there. I limit that folder to only 3 or 4 patterns at a time.

In these two folders, I always put copies of the patterns - I leave the original of the pattern in its appropriate folder - Baby, Adult, Afghans, etc.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I did what you are doing, but owing to finances I had to stop. Now I download them on to my computer and when I get more ink I will only print out the patterns I will use at some time. I am on a hat making stage at the moment and I know there ore a few very nice hats on my files. Maybe when I sell some of items I have knitted, then I can get some more ink for the printer.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

memere0211 said:


> i hear ya!!! i'm always afraid i'm not going to be able to find it again!!!


Maybe that's why when I'm Saving a pattern I see that I've already saved it. LOL

Well, now I save it and if others of the same show up, I date the newest one in the Subject line - and then can find it by changing Column to Date Modified.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

JeanJ said:


> I save all patterns to my computer and only print when I'm ready to start a project. When I'm done I save the pattern and any notes I've made in a 3 ring binder to use again. Ink is just too darn expensive to print everything I like.


My beloved husband used to say to me: Just show me what you don't like.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

grammabob said:


> We are doomed I tell you, doomed! Hello, my name is Brenda and I am a Pattern Whore. Do they have a 12 step program for that?


Always good to have a new 12-step program -- start one! You will make a lot of new friends.


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

I feel your pain...and can't stop either. :lol:


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

I admit that I do this as well. Have HUGE files and finally categorized them into hat, scarves, etc. But then I also have a Word file called "Inspiration." I just keep adding to it with photos from Pinterest. My computer moans when I open THAT one!


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> Save them in your Ravelry library or somewhere on your computer, maybe on a flash drive, and only print if you are going to actually use the pattern


That's exactly what I do! Have to look through the library from time to time, just to check what's there, then dream of what I might make, had I the time, once I have finished all the other WIPs!


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

Know what you mean glad I am not the only one


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

agree with all the suggestions, save/bookmark and only print when I'm going to knit away from home, otherwise I use my laptop to follow the pattern. sometimes I save to a word file so I can highlight the line of the pattern or chart I'm working on and if I have to go away I save my place with a different color highlighted row. No easy way to stop saving but I don't print as often as I use to because of the cost of printer ink & paper, plus storage after I finish my project. Good luck


----------



## matraya (Jan 5, 2014)

More often than printing, I use Evernote (http://evernote.com) to stash all the patterns that might be worth printing some day. I have Evernote installed on my iPhone, iPad, and on the desktop (PC). It synced with all devices so no matter how I find the pattern, if I clip it to Evernote I will be able to find it.

Most of the time I use my iPad to view the patterns while I am actually following the directions. It saves me a LOT of paper and cluttering the place. I do the same thing for recipes, too. Evernote lets me make several "notebooks" depending on the topic. I have a cookbook, the crocheting/knitting notebook, a notebook for real estate, lifestyle, health, etc...it is endless depending on how you want to use Evernote. It is the ideal thing!!

BTW, Evernote will allow you to save PDFs that show a web site's PDF URL.

Just can go wrong with Evernote as the place to stash all of your patterns! I'd be lost!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

TapestryArtist said:


> Will somebody take pity on me and help me stop printing out every darn knitting pattern that I am attracted to? I just can't afford to keep buying this paper and ink!!!!!!


I have a extra hard drive just for my patterns... and I still buy more and/or print...tho not as much as I use too! Its just too expensive!


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

I have tons of patterns in note books that I have printed out over the years and they are so mixed up I can't find anything without getting frustrated trying to find something. In the past year I have
made 3 folders and put them on my desk top computer and named them Knitting Patterns, Crochet Patterns and Misc. Patterns. When I see a pattern I like I name it properly and send it to the folder and then when I am looking for something I really want to do I go to thr specific folder, then print it out. This is a lot less frustrating than hunting through a note book. 

It works for me!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

There is no help !!!!~~~~~ believe me I've tried !!! :-(


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry, I can't. I do the same thing. Got lots and lots!!! Even duplicates.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I am guilty of that too. I used to file them in notebooks but that got out of hand and now I have notebooks stuffed with patterns and not filed and a lot of them that I printed a long time ago I know I will never knit. I start to go thru them to throw some away but I don't ever throw them away. I wonder if Goodwill will take some off my hands.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh no, just bought a new printer and I'm amazed at the difference, I can actually read the patterns I print.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Print 'em at the job. Let the company pay for the ink...don't get caught.... :?
> :idea: Seriously, it may be better to put them on cd's---Headwear. Scarves. Muffs, Gloves, & Mittens. Man Sweaters. Woman Sweaters. Baby Layettes. Blankies & Pillows. Other Household Stuff., etc.


Now that I'vd had that "bright idea", maybe somebody here will tell me how to do it...
OR as usual, I'll just stumble through the process...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Now that I'vd had that "bright idea", maybe somebody here will tell me how to do it...
> OR as usual, I'll just stumble through the process...
> Here I go to the "how-to"section again....


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

grammabob wrote:
We are doomed I tell you, doomed! Hello, my name is Brenda and I am a Pattern Whore. Do they have a 12 step program for that?



Marny CA said:


> Always good to have a new 12-step program -- start one! You will make a lot of new friends.


Hi I'm Joan and I'm a pattern whore...


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

Same here but I love my patterns. I would have to live as long as Methusilah to knit them all. That's okay. Sometimes I just sit down and look at them. Weird???? Maybe but fun.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

There is so much I have accomplished since I began with patterns that have been shared here. I am never without a project waiting in the wings. Knitting is my #1 relaxation and going off to the world of books is next. I always try to read for at least an hour before bedtime to wind down from daily things. Thanks to everyone who shares patterns here.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I refuse to tell on myself--how many 3" and 4" binders of patterns I have.
The Big Guy says from now on I now print out only if I am actually starting it and need a copy to carry around while I'm working and writing on it.
Sometimes, I hand write a copy into a notebook I carry around instead f printing out the pattern. Needless to say, that's only for a pattern that's VERY short.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

JoanH said:


> grammabob wrote:
> We are doomed I tell you, doomed! Hello, my name is Brenda and I am a Pattern Whore. Do they have a 12 step program for that?
> 
> Hi I'm Joan and I'm a pattern whore...


No, Joan. You're a Pattern Collectaholic. Make nice. & send me the link to that.....


----------



## lebellue (Apr 2, 2013)

grandmaof7 said:


> Don't print, put in your favorites then they will be there when you are searching for a new pattern.


You must save them on your computer or print them. If you only save them to Favorites you are taking a chance.....These are possibilities if you try to return to the pattern later...(1) the website doesn't exist anymore, (2) the pattern is no longer on the website (3) if the pattern was free it now costs money.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Luckylady7929 said:


> Lol. We are all in the same boat. When we are gone someone will have a Hugh bonfire


I hope they do "Knitting" for us!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

You could always watch for sales on paper and ink and stock up! Or 
Santa will be coming in seven weeks - you could always send him a letter that you've been a good girl and put these on your wish list! Who knows - maybe he'll surprise you with some yarn also!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I'm guilty as well, I'm going to have to knit faster or stop looking. :-D


Knit faster! It's healthier!!


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

I hope it is not "weird" to just sit down and look at your knitting patterns. I do it often.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

stitcheswarden10 said:


> I hope it is not "weird" to just sit down and look at your knitting patterns. I do it often.


It's not weird at all! It's fun to envision what you might make in the future and which yarn you might use. I look at patterns all the time! :thumbup:


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I used to print them all too, now I copy and paste them into an email to myself, once I get the email, I make a folder for knit and one for crochet, and I put them in the folders, then when I need one, I know where to find it, and I open a new window and use it right from the email.. Hope this helps...


----------

